
Does the OV-10 Bronco top the F-35 for some missions? - davelnewton
http://inhomelandsecurity.com/american-legacy-aircraft-top-f-35/?utm_source=outbrain&utm_medium=link&utm_content=Outbrain_IHS_February-2017_Is_the_Bronco_as_Good_as_the_F-35&utm_campaign=Blog%20-%20In%20Homeland%20Security%20-%20LT%20-%20AMU
======
davelnewton
(TL;DR: Of course it does. Same way the A-10 is better for some missions. And
both are _hugely_ cheaper. It's annoying.)

